# cfl ballast?



## slickscustoms (Mar 11, 2011)

i bought a 42 watt cfl tonite and plugged it into a ceramic base hanging work light and the light didnt come on. i put in a regular bulb and it turned on. my question is do the higher watt cfl's (42-6?) need a ballast to run them? thanks!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

no they should be built in to all cfls. sounds like that bulb might be bad...


----------



## slickscustoms (Mar 13, 2011)

the one i bought was for a binks security light. i found another one at wal-mart. they had a 4? and a 6? watt "general purpose" light that works in regular light sockets.


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2011)

slickscustoms said:
			
		

> the one i bought was for a binks security light..




try breaking into the room.... see if it comes on THEN!....:rofl:..


----------



## Growdude (Mar 14, 2011)

slickscustoms said:
			
		

> i found another one at wal-mart. they had a 4? and a 6? watt "general purpose" light that works in regular light sockets.


 
4 and 6 watts? maybe its on and you cant tell?

You going to need alot more than that, Wal mart should have a wall of cfl's


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 14, 2011)

you will need 100 times more powerful light just to get smokable bud.

spend the 300$ on a 400 or 600 watt light.


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2011)

slickscustoms said:
			
		

> i bought a 42 watt cfl tonite and plugged it into a ceramic base hanging work light and the light didnt come on. i put in a regular bulb and it turned on. my question is do the higher watt cfl's (42-6?) need a ballast to run them? thanks!



no slick, cfls in the 40-60 watt range are "self ballasted".. it should light up on the same socket as the incandescent


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> no slick, cfls in the 40-60 watt range are "self ballasted".. it should light up on the same socket as the incandescent


I don't know Hick sometimes those security lights can get pretty funky.
He mentioned a security light. I think a picture would be in order,...or something isn't wired right. either way the kit would be sent back and 1000bulbs.com would be ordered from at a much cheaper rate


----------



## slickscustoms (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry for the confusion. the first bulb i bought didnt work i think it went to a light fixture with a ballast in the fixture so the bulb its self wasnt ballasted. the "general purpose" bulbs were 42 and 65 watts. i dont remember the exact wattage but i think its close to those numbers. anyway i bought the 60 watt bulb and it works great and man that mofo is bright! : )


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I don't know Hick sometimes those security lights can get pretty funky.
> He mentioned a security light. I think a picture would be in order,...or something isn't wired right. either way the kit would be sent back and 1000bulbs.com would be ordered from at a much cheaper rate



yea,.. I "should" have said .."cfls in the 40-60 watt range"..... _purchased at your local retail_////'_


----------

